# I moved out



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

...and I'm almost 29, late bloomer of course. For the first time in my life, I am living totally alone and am supporting myself.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Thats really cool. How do you like it? I would imagine the first few days would be good but after that loneliness sets in, huh?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

How do you afford it? I want to move out, but it's financially unfeasible.


----------



## introvert33 (Jun 23, 2010)

congrats!


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

Congratulations on your newfound freedom


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

mbp86 said:


> Thats really cool. How do you like it? I would imagine the first few days would be good but after that loneliness sets in, huh?


Thank you, I like it but the loneliness hasn't set in (yet).


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

mcmuffinme said:


> How do you afford it? I want to move out, but it's financially unfeasible.


I lived with family until I got out of debt, and then just bided my time until my income went up enough (through raises) so I could support myself.


----------



## Typical Guy (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats! It's an exciting feeling, isn't it?


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

Cool, hope you enjoy it  I was a bit unsure about living alone for a while, but i love the freedom now... though having to do all the housework is a pain in the ***.


----------



## mbp86 (May 11, 2010)

Paragon said:


> Cool, hope you enjoy it  I was a bit unsure about living alone for a while, but i love the freedom now... though having to do all the housework is a pain in the ***.


I'm gonna buy paper plates


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Paragon said:


> Cool, hope you enjoy it  I was a bit unsure about living alone for a while, but i love the freedom now... though having to do all the housework is a pain in the ***.


Yes it is! I get home and I'm tired and lazy and don't want to do anything, my place is still haphazard as hell. Luckily, my furniture finally comes on Saturday.


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

Typical Guy said:


> Congrats! It's an exciting feeling, isn't it?


I feel a sense of serenity that I haven't felt in a long time.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

So awesome! Congrats


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

Congrats! I think i would feel lonely though:|


----------



## senrab (Apr 23, 2006)

gaz said:


> Congrats! I think i would feel lonely though:|


thank you.


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

awesome! :boogie


----------

